# What's your opinion?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

oops, mistake post.


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Anybody? Has no one ever tried this saddle or know anyone that has? Please!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks an awful like my Omaha with maybe different tooling and I LOVE IT!!! Bought mine with the pre-turned stirrups. Got it last spring/summer and expect it to last me a life time. With the right pad it works great with my high withered TB. Just can't say enough great things about this saddle. Here is a link to the one like I have. 
Circle Y Flex2 Omaha Trail Saddle Wide - Statelinetack.com


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you so much! I guess part of me is also trying to justify spending this kind of money on a saddle right now...lol. I have one, it's old, it's uncomfortable as all get out, but it's a saddle and it fits.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I hear you, but it will last you forever!!! My saddle shop will let you test ride them and return so if you do not like it yours may too. I think if you can choke down the fact of the cost you will be nothing but happy with it!!! Did you get the matching breast collar and back cinch too??


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh I need to add. What a difference this saddle was for me. Anytime my horse may get fussy I do not feel like I am out of control. It fits me and the horse so well I feel safe and secure!! Big difference from my old saddle. Wow, I felt like a bb in a box car when a horse acted up!!! Circle Y really knows how to make a saddle!


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

At the moment, I did not get anything else with it. The place I bought it from told me I could return it, but when I talked to them yesterday, they were having a fit that I was even considering it. I'm going tonight (hopefully) to try it on my horse and take a quick test ride. I have a feeling I will be keeping it. Thanks so much for responding! I'm much calmer now...lol!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Your welcome!!! And please keep me posted!!!


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Will do! Thanks!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have almost the same saddle. It's a Circle Y flex tree trail saddle and I love mine!


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Sooo, I tried the new saddle last night. OMG! I felt like I was sitting on a cloud! Soooo comfy! Absolutely loved it and it fit my horse perfectly! Took a little bit to figure out how to rig the balanced system, but oh wow! No sore butt today...at least not for me!!! It's a little heavier than my old saddle, but it's worth it! Now, to justify to myself spending that kind of money on myself at the present time...lol.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL! OK, sooooooooooooooooooooo, your keeping it................... right?????
And for me it was like half the weight of the hereford I was riding in. Was my husbands old saddle. I noticed the rigging later after I looked at your pic again. What do you think of that? Takes the place of a back cinch???


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL, I'm keeping it. Just gotta live with the guilt. This saddle cost more than my horse...lol. The rigging is a balance system that supposedly evens out the weight distribution of the saddle on the back of the horse. Not sure if it replaces a back cinch or not. Different (for me), but seems to be okay.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I know the double D's does that too. There are ways to cinch it up to relieve pressure for higher withered horses and such, so I am assuming yours does that plus+++. I know what ya mean about the guilt. I got mine less than a year ago but I guess I felt justified a bit more because my old saddle would NOT fit my new TB at all so I needed a different one just to ride him. 
Am so glad your happy!!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

It was a purchase for your horses well being not for you! That is honest and true..Enjoy


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

ahhh who doesnt need another saddle


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why feel guilty. You've made an investment is your comfort and your horse's as well. A good saddle often costs more than the horse. A horse last approx 20 years of riding. A good saddle lasts a life time.


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Definitely loving the new saddle! I can't say my horse is quite as thrilled as me...lol. The extra weight to her is like, whhhaaatt??!!! LOL


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

fkonidaris said:


> It's a little heavier than my old saddle


What saddle did you have before that weighed less than 25 lbs? My circle y is half the weight of my old one.


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

My old saddle was a Circle P, old old old, but only weighed about 20 lbs...lol, might have been less than that. It was light. The first time I picked up the new one and put it on my horse, I was like "ugh!" lol But...it's worth it!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

fkonidaris said:


> My old saddle was a Circle P, old old old, but only weighed about 20 lbs...lol, might have been less than that. It was light. The first time I picked up the new one and put it on my horse, I was like "ugh!" lol But...it's worth it!



LOL, makes me laugh cause I was the total opposite! Well, glad your liking it. I love mine and actually got to go ride yesterday after two weeks of rain! :evil:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Your saddle has what's called the centerfire rigging. It's supposed to suction the saddle down onto the horse to keep it from slipping or lifting up. The system is VERY popular with endurance riders. It does remove the need for a rear cinch. Our trainer has the centerfire rigging on her endurance saddle and loves it. Unless she has to ride in a different saddle for whatever reason (if she's giving an English lesson or she's leading a trail ride, which the BO prefers everything done western), she won't be found in anything but her endurance saddle.


----------

